# Black fountain pen kit with black nib



## m_kola (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi,
I'm looking for a black fountain pen kit with a black nib. Preferably, the seller is from Europe, but this is not a necessary condition.
Does anyone know?
Maybe a kit that fits the Bock (or similar) nib?


----------



## magpens (Dec 28, 2020)

I assume that when you say "a set" that you're referring to "a kit" .... in other words, a set of pre-made pieces for which you provide the barrel.

You might try Beaufort Ink ..... https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/ .....


----------



## alanemorrison (Dec 28, 2020)

Mikolaj, you could check out   beaufortink.co.uk
They do a black titanium Mistral fountain pen kit.
also Bock nibs but don't know about black ones.
You could e=mail Phil and ask.....he's very helpful.
Alan


----------



## m_kola (Dec 28, 2020)

magpens said:


> I assume that when you say "a set" that you're referring to "a kit"


Yes, sorry. I corrected my post 



magpens said:


> You might try Beaufort Ink


I found a Mistral kit before but the nib is gold. 



alanemorrison said:


> You could e=mail Phil and ask.....he's very helpful.


Sorry, I don't know what Phil is talking about. Could you please explain it to me?


----------



## magpens (Dec 28, 2020)

m_kola said:


> Sorry, I don't know what Phil is talking about. Could you please explain it to me?


 
Phil is the owner of the "Beaufort Ink" company ..... his full name is Philip Dart ..... everyone here just calls him "Phil" and we all know the meaning.

He is a very helpful person and would probably be able to help you.

I would think that he could even get a black nib for you, so I would advise you to ask him for a black nib.

Phil takes great pride in providing quality products for his customers.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 28, 2020)

No kits but have Blak nibs and Black nibs with section here. Maybe go Kitless or replace kit nib.

Replacement Fountain Pen Nibs and Nib Units – The Goulet Pen Company (gouletpens.com)

----------------    OR     ------------------

Fountain Pen Nibs: High-Quality Replacement Nibs | JetPens


----------



## m_kola (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks Vic!
So I will try to buy the kit and nib separately and try to make a black fountain pen. I have an idea for a great photo


----------



## chrisk (Dec 29, 2020)

Beaufort Ink sells also a Bock "black lacquer" nib. Here: https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/bock-...-with-bock-housing-5-black-lacquer-extra-fine
Maybe you could ask Phil Dart to swap the standard nib with a black one + you pay the difference?
As for Bock nibs, you can also find them in Europe. The shop is "Writing, Turning, Flipping" in Germany.
Here you could pick either a red or a black nib: https://www.writingturningflipping....115_bock-feder-250-triple-stahl-lackiert.html
But the nibs here are Bock 250 or Nr #6 nibs, that is larger ones. They can't fit a Beaufort Ink Mistral pen kit. The latter needs a Bock 180 or Nr #5 nib, as the one you can find in the Beaufort Ink website above.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 29, 2020)

I mean "swap the standard nib with a black one" in case you purchase a Mistral pen kit.


----------



## m_kola (Dec 29, 2020)

@chrisk
I understand what you mean. Thanks!
I don't like the mistral, but for now I have no choice. [emoji2369]


----------



## chrisk (Dec 29, 2020)

@m_kola
Maybe another option with a Churchill pen kit. This way you could purchase kit + nib (a Nr 6) in Europe, from the same vendor.
The Churchill kit (called "Lord" by this European vendor): https://www.writingturningflipping....04_bausatz-fuellfederhalter-16as-lord-ss.html
As for the Nr 6 nib: https://www.writingturningflipping....115_bock-feder-250-triple-stahl-lackiert.html

Cheaper Churchill kits (either Chrome or Sterling Silver plating) here for example: https://www.exoticblanks.com/churchill-pen-kits/

I hope you are not in a hurry for either Beaufort Ink or the German vendor are closed for holidays. But if you order from the German shop, before 12/31, you'll pay but half the shipping cost.


----------

